# Popeyes non tipper strikes again



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

This time, it's UE. I haven't learned my lesson.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

At that rate you'll gross a solid $6-$9 /hr and get all the fried chicken smell your car can handle. SWEET!


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

If you want better tips stop delivering Fast Food


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> If you want better tips stop delivering Fast Food


That's exactly right. ALL fast food orders are going to be low tip or no tip. Look at the overall cost of the order. Even if the customer tips 20% on a $15 order, that's still just $3 bucks. You can't expect a $10 tip on a $15 order and if you do you're going to be disappointed lol


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

A lot of times, they go to crappy apartment complexes, too.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

That's a hard lesson. $3 for 15 minutes is not good even if you plan to make it up on volume


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Prius13 said:


> This time, it's UE. I haven't learned my lesson.
> 
> View attachment 499925


Of course, It's Popeyes not Nobu. &#128580;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

But 3 points though

How much ⛽ is it worth these days 1 point a gallon?


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> This time, it's UE. I haven't learned my lesson.
> 
> View attachment 499925


&#128554; There is no option to thank them for their tip....



Fusion_LUser said:


> That's a hard lesson. $3 for 15 minutes is not good even if you plan to make it up on volume :smiles:


Sometimes I take one for the team on DoorDash to allow myself to reject deliveries when its busy and keep my acceptance rate up to remain Top Dasher.



Uberdriver2710 said:


> A lot of times, they go to crappy apartment complexes, too.


I typically, at least on DoorDash, will try and gauge where a fast food order is going if it ends in .00 .25 .50 or .75 and the dollar amount is low. If I am unable to determine int he short amount of time, I typically reject it. Its rare I roll the dice then look at the address and cancel after I accept On DoorDash anyway. Sometimes when I am doing UberEats, I will cancel before I pickup if I realize where its going.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

600$ cheese is part of the reason .
Earnings out on the retail side...the slowdown has started as a consequence of the 600$ cheese evaporation . They are not providing guidance for the next quarter.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Things are looking bad, kids.

Time to start putting your pennies into Bitcoin.


----------



## PostMate666 (Mar 10, 2020)

Prius13 said:


> This time, it's UE. I haven't learned my lesson.
> 
> View attachment 499925
> 
> Popeye's is Poppin&#128567;&#128077;[


----------

